# Phal. Helen Ng CCM/AOS



## Orchid-fever (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

This is a phal I have had for 4 years. It recently recieved a CCM of 86 points at the Atlanta Judging Center. It is a large plant with Each leaf at this point growing to over 1 foot long. When awarded on Saturday it had 26 flowers & 12 buds on 8 branching spikes. The cross of Helen Ng "Megan Anne' CCM/AOS is (Coral Isles x violacea). Thank you for looking!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2007)

Very well grown, congrats.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 14, 2007)

:clap:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:rollhappy::drool:
Well deserved!!!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 14, 2007)

:crazy::evil::drool::wink::clap: wow :rollhappy:
Great job!

:chick:


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2007)

very nice :clap: ...any dangling keikis that i can scoop up? oke:


----------



## Candace (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay! Congrats to you!


----------



## Hien (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like the type that would be very fragrant.
Does this has similar ancestors with the Perfection Is Chen (that one has powerful fragrance)?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2007)

Hien said:


> Looks like the type that would be very fragrant.



That was my thought, also.

Congrats! Great job.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice growing!!!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## Sangii (Aug 15, 2007)

this is one really nice specimen plant ! congrats on the award !:clap:


----------



## Ernie (Aug 16, 2007)

Orchid-fever said:


> It recently recieved a CCM of 86 points



REMEMBER for CCM's (and CCE's) YOU get the prize, not the plant as for quality awards.  Give yourself the credit you deserve.  Good job. 

-Ernie


----------

